# Help, constantly burning coils



## roguemat (26/10/18)

Hey, I'm new here, and new to vaping!
I always use friends' vapes when they're around so I decided to finally get myself one. I got a Vaporesso Swag on the recommendation of my local shop.
It worked pretty well (GT2 coil) for the first 2 days until it started tasting burned. Then I put in the CCell 0.5ohm that came spare and that also worked well for another day or so, and then also started tasting burned.

It has gone this way since, and I've gone through like 7 coils. Last night a CCell literally lasted 2 hours before it was tasting really burned.

I found a bunch of people online complaining about the same thing with these GT Core coils so I went and bought a Smoke Q2 (which fits the tank) today, and it worked for for the first hour or so, then started tasting burned.

I prime these all correctly, am using normal 30/70 juice, and using pretty low wattage (around 40 at 0.5ohm, which is way under the max the coil says).
I am giving it time to resoak the coil between pulls (maybe 5 seconds?), and although I let 2 run dry and give me a try hit, the rest have been kept wet (theoretically I guess).
The device is set to default settings. 

So I have no idea what I'm doing wrong, and it is both very frustrating and expensive (I've started building coils, but still want to be able to use pre-built atomizers).

Does anyone have any idea? 
Thanks!

p.s. I tried cleaning some of these coils like I've seen youtube do, and didn't have good results. Most didn't work well after, and there was a lot more spitback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/10/18)

Welcome to the forum @roguemat 

Congrats on the vaping and on getting your own vape - sorry to hear about the troubles you are having. Hopefully we can try advise you.

I dont have experience with the Swag or those coils / atomisers - but what I can say is that it doesnt sound right at all. It shouldnt last a few hours and then taste burnt - or even a day or two. It should last quite a lot longer than that. 

Not sure how to advise you on your specific gear but just some comments so long which might help

First, it is possible that one gets a bad batch of commercial coils. It has happened to me before and used to happen quite a lot a few years ago. I thought the commercial coils today are a lot better though. But you did try a different coil and it was the same. So that is a bit strange

Second, what juice are you using? Have you tried a different juice in your setup?

Third, maybe go ask the place you bought it from whats going on - maybe they can advise you or give you better coils.

Maybe some of the other forum members with experience of this can advise you further

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/10/18)

I had the same issue with the Eleaf ec coils. Friend suggested I poke the cotton on the sides to increase the absorption rate. It worked for me.

Also some juices with a sweet or sugary content usually kills coils faster.


----------



## roguemat (26/10/18)

Thanks for the quick replies!



RainstormZA said:


> I had the same issue with the Eleaf ec coils. Friend suggested I poke the cotton on the sides to increase the absorption rate. It worked for me.
> Also some juices with a sweet or sugary content usually kills coils faster.


I saw that in a video. However I'm using the CCell ones that have like a inner cylinder of ceramic stuff, so you can't really poke through. But I'll try anyway and see what happens.



RainstormZA said:


> Also some juices with a sweet or sugary content usually kills coils faster.





Silver said:


> Second, what juice are you using? Have you tried a different juice in your setup?


I've got a bunch, but generally quite sweet/fruity ones.



Silver said:


> Third, maybe go ask the place you bought it from whats going on - maybe they can advise you or give you better coils.


Cool, will do.

@RainstormZA I recognize your username (I think?). Do you know me by anychance? Maybe from NH?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (26/10/18)

What juice are you using? Liquids with a lot of sweeter wreak havoc on coils. I'd suggest trying some local fruity clear flavours and see if your issue persists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/10/18)

roguemat said:


> @RainstormZA I recognize your username (I think?). Do you know me by anychance? Maybe from NH?



I highly doubt it. 

Oh gee I forgot that ceramic cells are different. 

I can't think of anything else other than take it back to where you bought them from and let them see what's going on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

